# ONLINE GIFT RETAILER looking for someone to heat transfer a range of personalised bags for us.



## sleepyheads336 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi there,

We are an on-line gift retailer based in South Derbyshire. We have been established since 2004 and sell a wide range of personalised gifts whilst also being keen supporters of British manufacturing. 

We have grown significantly over the past few years and are now looking for someone new to join our lovely team of British manufacturers and produce an exclusive range of personalised heat transfer products for us including canvas bags.

We work with a wide range of businesses that vary considerably in terms of size and set up. What matters to us is attention to detail, the ability to process orders within 1-2 days and a desire to support our high levels of customer service. 

I wondered whether this opportunity may be of interest to someone on this site and hope to hear from you and answer any questions. 

Best wishes,

Claire


----------



## mrgobby (Mar 23, 2015)

1-2 days and the mention of customer service would assume you want a drop ship facility and have a particular bag or two in mind and want the supplier to stock these for you? Message me the details and I can take a look.
Regards Mark


----------



## kings kreative (Nov 17, 2016)

If you still need a quote or want to discuss in more detail, drop me a message to [email protected] 

Regards, 

Jake.


----------

